

Anonymous rant on using Scala (2011) - fintler
https://gist.github.com/anonymous/1406238

======
papauschek
I've read this before a couple of months ago. Why post it now when it's now
almost 4 years old?

I feel that the Scala community has learned a lot in the past 2 years and I
applaud all the ongoing simplification efforts that are being done all over
the Scala community. (That's not to say Scala is for everyone)

------
miguro
he's probably coming back these days.

